# Sigelei 75w TC - Black



## MorneW (3/9/15)

Hey guys,

Who has Sigelei 75W TC - black in stock? and price please

Thanks,


----------



## Sir Vape (4/9/15)

Sorry dude only silver in stock.


----------



## MorneW (4/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Sorry dude only silver in stock.


Hey just checked your site and it says out of stock


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (4/9/15)

Hi Dude 

We getting stock on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## sneakydino (5/9/15)

Will anyone be getting the replacement doors anytime soon ?


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (15/9/15)

Just send me a list of whatever you need and i will bring it down for you with my next shipment.

Thanks


----------

